# Spinner bauen



## Lorenz (24. August 2008)

Hallo Leute #h

ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zum Spinnerbauen:

*
Es sollen große flachlaufende,aber vernünftig werfbare (Bucktail-) Spinner zum Hechtfischen werden!*
Anleitungen gibt es im Netz genug,aber es sind noch ein paar Fragen offen:

*
1.Coloradoblätter wären vermutlich am besten geeignet!??*
Komischerweise sieht man sie sehr selten.Laufen/Fangen die nicht so gut oder ist das Geschmackssache?

*2.Muss ein Achskörper sein,oder reichen verschiedene Perlen/Metallfedern?

3.Große Perlen/Gewichte Richtung Drilling und von da Richtung Vorfach leichter/kleiner werdend,richtig?
*(Damit sich nichts beim Wurf verheddert)
*
4.Welche Drahtstärke würdet ihr nehmen?
*Es sollen wie gesagt große Hechtspinner werden.
* 
5.Gibts bei Tandemspinnern irgendwas zu beachten?
Abstand der Blätter z.B. ...?
*

*Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!*


----------



## diemai (26. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hi , Lorenz

Habe in den letzten 15 Jahren wohl schon 100e von Spinnern gebaut , heutzutage fische ich sie doch recht selten .

Für Flachläufer sind Colorado-Blätter am besten geeignet , sie "springen" allerdings auch manchmal recht langsam an .

Für große Bucktails gehen aber auch Indiana-Blätter gut(vielleicht sogar besser) , durch deren Größe kommen solche Teile sowieso recht schnell hoch , man kann sie flach fischen .

Ein Achskörper muß nicht unbedingt sein , massive Metallperlen gehen auch , Bucktails lassen sich auch bei höherem Gewicht sowieso Schlecht werfen .

Gewicht sollte natürlich hinten höher sein , in USA gibt es spezielle Drahtfeder-Körper und sogar Drillinge mit angegossenem Bleigewicht für Bucktails .

Drahtstärke nicht unter 1,0 mm , eher wohl 1,2 bis 1,5 mm bei Riesenteilen(20 bis 30 cm !!!!!!)

Tandemspinner sind problematisch , das vordere Blatt muß kleiner sein , man sollte auch einen Knick oder eine 360° Öse hinter das vordere Blatt an den Schaft biegen , so das es nicht auf das hintere Blatt drückt und es im Lauf behindert .

Wenn du Bock hast , kannst du mir eine PN mit deiner Email-Adresse schicken , habe einige Fotos von Bastelberichten aus der "AngelWoche", die dich vieleicht interessieren würden(Polderspinner , Spinnerblätter , Spinnerkörper aus Messing und Kupferdraht) .

Habe leider weder Drucker/Scanner noch groß Ahnung von Computern , um sie dir anders zukommen zu lassen , habe sie auch gerade an jemand anderes verschickt , man kann darauf durchaus etwas erkennen .

                                 Gruß , diemai


----------



## Lorenz (26. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hi
*Danke für deine Antwort!*

Der Großteil meiner Fragen hat sich in einem anderen Forum und Dank eines Boardis hier schon geklärt.Ich bin aber für jede Anregung und Meinung dankbar!


diemai schrieb:


> Habe in den letzten 15 Jahren wohl schon 100e von Spinnern gebaut , *heutzutage fische ich sie doch recht selten .*
> Drahtstärke nicht unter 1,0 mm , eher wohl 1,2 bis 1,5 mm bei Riesenteilen(20 bis 30 cm !!!!!!)


*Wieso nicht? Wurden die doch nicht so wie erhofft?*


* Wieso so dicke Achsen?*
Von der Tragkraft her reichen doch auch 1mm und dann müssten die Blätter doch auch besser drehen,oder!? 
*Oder gibts noch andere Gründe?*


----------



## diemai (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

@ Lorenz

Bei solchen langen , schweren Spinnern(20 bis 30 cm)braucht man so dicke Achsen , da die sich sonst schon beim Wurf verbiegen können .

Habe selber solche Riesen noch nicht gebaut , aber ich nahm an , das du sowas vorhast , die Amis jedenfalls tun das .

Habe aber einige Großspinner mit etwa handflächengroßen Eigenbaublättern gebaut , die haben auch Achsen aus 1,5 mm V2A Schweißdraht , die sind einfach robuster ! Man braucht natürlich auch größere Einhängebügel für die Blätter .

Bei kleinen Spinnern nehme ich 1,0 mm Schweißdraht , diese Art Draht ist etwas weicher als der spezielle Spinner-Draht aus dem Zubehörhandel , daher wähle ich ihn stärker als bei kommerziellen Spinnern , er ist nähmlich wesentlich billiger !

Ich habe auf meine Spinner im Laufe der Jahre bestimmt Dutzende , wenn nicht Hunderte Fische gefangen , ich beschäftige mich heutzutage einfach mit anderen Ködern , das ist alles.

Aber ich habe immer einige Spinner in meiner Tacklebox , fische die auch gelegentlich , halt nicht mehr so oft wie früher .

Habe mich in meinem Spinnerbau eigentlich im Gegensatz zu dir immer bemüht , möglichst schwere , weit fliegende und tief laufende Spinner zu entwickeln , da dieses meinen Gewässeranforderungen entspricht .

Habe z.B. als Achskörper mit Blei ausgegossene Patronenhülsen benutzt , ebenso ausgegossenes Alu-Rohr , diese Modelle sind ca . 1/3 schwerer als vergleichbare Spinner aus'm Laden , und laufen(fangen auch)dabei noch gut .

Falls du mehr Info's brauchst , melde dich , kein Problem !

                       Gruß , diemai


----------



## Lorenz (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

*Nochmals vielen Dank!* :m


*Was hälst du von Glaskugeln?*
Die kosten halt weniger als die Hälfte wie die aus Metall...


----------



## diemai (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

@ Lorenz

Kein Problem !


----------



## jirgel (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

also echten Federstahl verbiegst nicht so leicht, ich kann dir davon ein leidenslied singen von meinen Wobblerbauprojekten.


----------



## diemai (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

@ jirgel

Federstahl rostet doch , oder ?

Ich nehme V2A Schweißdraht , der ist gerade richtig , habe gerade eine Spule 0,8mm(für kleinere Wobbler)im Internet gekauft !
 Biegen kein Problem , nur der 1,5mm ist etwas widerspenstig , ist aber noch OK .

                                                   Gruß , diemai


----------



## jirgel (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Nein Federstahl rostet nicht. Gott sei dank.


----------



## diemai (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

@ Jirgel

Ist aber offensichtlich ziehmlich hart ? Wie dick nimmst du ihn ?

Muß arbeiten , bin in ca 9 std. wieder da !

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## Lorenz (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hallo #h

*Der dürfte doch ok sein,oder?*
*Bulk 1/4 lb and 1 lb coils of premium stainless steel wire. Torsion straightened to spring off the coil with minimal bend. Perfect for spinner forms.

*

*Was haltet ihr von Glasperlen?*
Die kosten nämlich einiges weniger als Metallperlen.
Als "Bearing" (die ersten Kugeln hinterm "U-Stück") wollte ich kleine hohle Metallkugeln nehmen... 


*Gehämmerte Blätter oder glatte?
*Bei "Fertigspinnern" sieht man nur sehr selten gehämmerte Blätter.Laufen/Fangen die nicht so gut oder woran liegt das?
Bzw. würdet ihr mir raten die Finger davon zu lassen,oder nicht?


----------



## jirgel (27. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

http://www.conrad.at/goto.php?artikel=223101
In 0,5 mm und in 0,8mm bei Jerks eines kann ich dir gleich sagen das biegen bringt dich zum verzweifeln. aber dafür verbiegt sich nicht mal die dünnste Spinnerachse.

so nebenbei hocke ich hier mal wieder über einen Spinnerbait versuch.


----------



## diemai (28. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

@ Lorenz

Von welchem Ami-Versand hast du das denn ? 

Es kommt doch auf den Drahtdurchmesser an , denke , der ist nicht allzu dick , da der Draht auf Spulen(coil) verkauft wird .
Es gibt bei Ami-Versandshops auch fertige Spinnerachsen(bei HAKUMA auch einige wenige) , die sind dicker , also für große Bucktails geeignet .

Guck mal http://www.hakuma.de , mein Shop aus USA ist :http://www.mooreslures.com .

Ganz viele Shop Links findest du auf http://www.lurefishinguk.com , auf der Startseite dort auf "Links" gehen !

Glasperlen habe ich auch schon benutzt , aber mehr aus optischen Gründen(rote Reizperle) .
Sie sind etwas problematisch , weil die Löcher mitunter nicht gleichgroß sind , man muß dann immer lange hin,-und her probieren , bis 'mal eine auf den 1,0 mm Draht paßt(jedenfalls bei meinen) .

Bei rauher Behandlung(Brückenpfeiler , schwere Bauteile des Spinners)können sie auch schon 'mal zerbrechen .

Warum sollen gehämmerte Blätter schlechter fangen ?
Ich benutze sie auch gerne , aber nur Indiana und Colorado .
Bei den sogenannten "Französischen Blättern" habe ich immer glatte genommen , weil man da so schön Klebefolie anbringen kann . In puncto Laufeigenschaften sind letztere auch am besten(sie laufen am einfachsten und am unproblematischsten an) . 

Mit den länglichen Willowleaf-Blättern hatte ich am meisten Ärger , diese Spinner wollten oft nicht so richtig laufen .

Eine gute Alternative hierzu sind sogenannte Swing-Blades , die sind auch länglich , aber mit abgerundeten Enden , hat leider nicht jeder Laden , aber die Dinger laufen immer !

Kupfer,-und Messingfarbene Blätter laufen mit der Zeit dunkel und matt an , die silbernen(vernickelt) nicht . Beim Ami gibts auch bunte Blätter(aber nie mit Twistern zusammen packen).

@ Jirgel

Hab' auch schon mal so ein Draht gehabt , vielleicht sogar auch von "Conrad"(hier in Hamburg ist ein Shop) , auf jeden Fall aber aus einem Modellbau-Laden .

Nicht mein Ding , zu hart !

In einem Nachbardorf ist eine Filiale eines großen Schweißzubehörhandels , da hole ich mir meinen Draht 1,0 mm und 1,5 mm , 3,0 mm für Räucherhaken !
Sieht bei kleinen Spinnern etwas klobig aus , läßt sich aber wesentlich besser verarbeiten als der Federstahldraht . Für größere Spinnerbaits ist er aber zu weich .

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Lorenz (28. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hi #h

http://www.staminainc.com

Diesen Draht gibt es bis 1,3mm.Fertige Achsen mit Öhr an einem Ende...gibt es bis 1,6mm.


Also Doppelblattspinner,riesige schwere Bucktails usw. werde ich nicht bauen.Französische Blätter Gr.5 bis 8 und mit dem Gewicht muss ich experimentieren (weil die sich auch noch gut werfen  aber noch flach führen lassen sollen).
*Dann müsste doch auch 1mm reichen* |kopfkrat Je dicker desto mehr Probleme bekomme ich doch auch mit der eingeschränkten Perlenauswahl...


----------



## diemai (28. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

@ Lorenz

Ja , das stimmt , ich glaube , normale Perlen passen noch gerade auf 1,2 mm , für 1,5mm Draht brauchst du welche mit extra großer Bohrung , gibts bei Moores Lures .

                        Gruß , diemai


----------



## Franky (28. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Moinsen...
Ich hab mit sehr  dickem Draht (1,2 mm) nicht so berauschende Erfahrungen gemacht... Die Standardbügelgelenke waren leider zu dünngebohrt und ließen max. 1 mm Draht zu. Einen guten Lauf hab ich bislang auf gute Bügel und eine gute Lagerung (Gelenkkörper auf kleine Vollmetallkugeln ) zurückgeführt. Da kamen selbst die teuren hochgelobten und bewährten Meppse nicht mit!
Meine Erstversuche sahen/sehen so aus:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_spinnerbau_frame.htm


----------



## diemai (29. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hier 'mal 'n Pic einiger meiner Kreationen , teilweise mit Eigenbau-Blättern und mit Eigenbau-Körpern aus Alurohr , dickem Kupferdraht , Messingrundstangen(OHNE Drehbank gefertigt) und Patronenhülsen .
Gußform des Gewichtes des Bleikopfspinners auch selbstgebaut(aus Aluplatten) .

Der Köder mit dem blau/weißen Octopus ist ein absoluter Flachläufer für Entwässerungsgräben , 30cm Wassertiefe reichen ihm !

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## Lorenz (29. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hi |wavey:#h


diemai schrieb:


> Der Köder mit dem blau/weißen Octopus ist ein absoluter Flachläufer für Entwässerungsgräben , 30cm Wassertiefe reichen ihm !


Macht nen ganz netten Eindruck.Lässt der sich auch gut werfen?


Oktopusse aus Gummi wollte ich früher oder später auch mal verarbeiten.Die kosten ja teilweise echt nicht viel..


----------



## diemai (29. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

@ Lorenz

Nein , weit werfen kannst du das Teil nicht , er hat nur eine 3gr Olive(und Plastikperle) im Octopus-Kopf , als Abstands-Hülse zur Hakenöse dient ein Stück Kabelisolierung , auch der Draht ist dünner gehalten . 
Wenig Gewicht ist Ziel und Zweck dieses Designs !

Er wurde ursprünglich für holländische Polder entwickelt , da diese Gräben ja nicht gerade breit(aber flach) sind , reichen die ca. 15m Wurfweite(20er Geflochtene) aus .

Willst du einen schwereren Flach,-oder Oberflächenspinner bauen , der sich daher auch weiter werfen läßt , würde ich dir einen sogenannten "Bulger" empfehlen . 
Das ist ein Spinner mit zwei gleich großen Blättern , deren Einhängebügel ineinander(nicht hintereinander) positioniert auf der Achse angeordnet sind , quasi wie ein Helikopter-Rotor .

Die zwei Blätter(besonders Colorado's) drücken den Köder immer nach oben , bei schnellerer Führung wirft er eine Bugwelle, etwas langsamer eingeholt läuft er auch nicht viel tiefer als der erwähnte "Polderspinner" .
Der"Bulger" sollte auch mit einem Bucktail , Octopus oder Gummischürze bestückt werden , damit er eine größere Silhouette wirft . 

Gruß , diemai

PS : Einen Octopus anhängen , lohnt immer , hatte mal vor vielen Jahren einen Riesen-Hecht auf so'n(kleines) Teil dran , an 20er Mono hat er mit mir gemacht , was er wollte(war eigentlich auf Barsch aus) , nach ca.15 min.... Ankerseil......aus !


----------



## Lorenz (29. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hi

kann ich nicht einfach einen Sbirulinokörper als Gewicht nehmen,der dann im Wasser einiges leichter ist und sich flach führen lässt? 
Der müsste natürlich von der Form her passen und noch kleine  Metallkugeln vorgeschaltet werden,aber dann müsste das doch theoretisch funzen?|kopfkrat


*Das mit den zwei Blättern werd ich auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren!*


----------



## diemai (29. August 2008)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

@ Lorenz

Probieren geht über studieren , auf die Idee mit dem Sbiro bin ich noch garnicht gekommen .

Diese "Bulger"-Spinner kommen(natürlich) aus USA , werden dort auf Musky im Flachwasser eingesetzt .

                                               Gruß , diemai


----------



## west1 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hab heute ein paar Teile die ich schon länger hier rumliegen habe zusammen gebaut.
Futter für den Urlaub in unbekannten Gewässern,
wenn sie weg sind habe ich schnell wieder welche gebaut.


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Hi Leute!

Ich greife hier nochmal den Trööt auf, da ich mich zur Zeit selbst mit dem Thema beschäftige.

Die Rohstoffe für die Bodys, Blätter, etc. habe ich schon gefunden.

Nun stellt sichmir nur noch eine Frage:
"Was sind die besten Achsen?"

Ich habe vieles über die verschiedenen Materialien gelesen und habe auch meine Spinner mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen.
Mir stellt sich die Frage welchen Draht ich nun am Besten verwenden sollte.
Ich dachte für Hechtspinner (z.B. 4+5) an 1mm V2A Schweißdrahtstäbe, da diese schon gerade sind und nicht mehr begradigt werden müssen. Dicker finde ich für normale Spinner doch recht heftig.
Auch habe ich mir Dentaldraht mal angesehen, der ist deutlich steifer und würde vermutlich auch schon in 0,8mm ausreichen.

Ich plane Spinner von Gr 2-5 zu basteln.
Wie macht ihr das?
0,8mm V2A oder besser V4A Schweißdraht oder 0,8mm Dentaldraht für Spinner 2+3 und 1,0mm für 4+5?|kopfkrat

LG und Petri


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Ich plane Spinner von Gr 2-5 zu basteln.
> Wie macht ihr das?



Für normale Spinner in den Größen nehme ich 0,8 mm Edelstahldraht von der Rolle.


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Ok! Danke!

Das dachte ich mir auch so.
Mich wunderte nur immer wieder, dass so große Stärken empfohlen wurden.

Bevorzugst du eher V2A oder V4A?


----------



## Purist (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*



west1 schrieb:


> Für normale Spinner in den Größen nehme ich 0,8 mm Edelstahldraht von der Rolle.



Nehme ich auch, bei größeren Hechten verbiegt der zwar kräftig, aber das kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

V2A oder V4A?|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

ich zumindest bevorzuge V2A, hab mal was als V4A gekauft. das war recht spröde und hat keine Abweichung von perfekten Rundungen zugelassen, allerdings war ich in Materialkunde nicht anwesend
 Mir reicht bi 3er auch 0,5 
 Teste das erst mal, wie du mit dem biegen klar kommst und vor allem womit - mit Hand per Rundzange wird das 1,0 u.U. zur Aufgabe|wavey:


----------



## west1 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Bevorzugst du eher V2A oder V4A?



Was gerade hier rum liegt. Hab von jeder Sorte ein paar Rollen.


----------



## DeralteSack (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Ok! Hab noch etwas V4A hier liegen. Das nehme ich dann erst mal.


----------



## west1 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Auch das sind Spinner.


----------



## DeralteSack (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Schöne Teile! #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*

Bin zwar handwerklicher Volldepp - aber dagegen sind gekaufte ja "nur"  Spinner....

Tolle Teile!!


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinner bauen*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Schöne Teile! #r



Danke Danke! :m

Hab die Teile heute mal getestet und muss sagen sie laufen gut,
trotz der billigen Wirbel läuft das Blatt beim kleinsten Zug an.
Denk mal von denen und noch ein paar kleinere werde ich den Winter über noch ein paar bauen.
Und da ich von denen im letzten Jahr so einige im Gewässer abgerissen habe brauche ich da auch noch Nachschub.


----------

